# 1st ICSI - Negative blood test today



## MrsT7276 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi All,

Well today we got our Negative blood result after our 1st ICSI treatment, tbh had a bit of a boo about it. It has been quite a traumatic experience, all went well I had 18 good eggs on extraction. 6 have been frozen, ten were harvested, after five days we had four really good ones. We opted for 3 to be implanted, however when we got into theatre the doc said I had water around my ovaries etc. So 2 were implanted all was going well until 2 days past transfer I had to go in and have 2.8 litres drained due  to OHSS - not pleasant.  Was just wondering if any one else has had the same experience. Just thinking positive thoughts now towards my frozen eggs.

all the Best

MrsT


----------



## larny g (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello Mrs T

I had very bad OHSS, this is my first IVF treatment, I had to stay in hospital too and put on over a stone in two days.  I was told that against all odds that I am pregnant.  I take blood thinning injections every day as I did have a clot due to the OHSS.  I was told I could only have one embryo put back due to the OHSS and thank god it's worked, just need to get to the twelve week safety net.  I also have  diabetes, severe arthritis and a non-functioning pituitary gland.  I have four frozen embryos just in case of MC.

Don't give up hope, the only good thing is, you wont need lots of treatment which causes the OHSS to have the frozen embys put back in.  Fingers crossed for you. Lots of babydust blowing your way.

Leana x


----------



## MrsT7276 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks Leana for your words of encouragement. And congratulations on your result. Good luck with everything and I will keep everything crossed for you.

All the best

Mrs T


----------



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)

and welcome to Fertility Friends Mrs T 

I am so sorry that your treatment did not work this time  . It is sooooo hard, isn't it! I'm sure you will get loads of support on FF though. I will leave you some links that you may find helpful right now. Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

* Negative Cycle Follow up Questions ~ *CLICK HERE

*Frozen Embryo Transfer ~ *CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Keep in touch

Fairywings xx


----------



## MrsT7276 (Jun 26, 2010)

Many thanks Fairywings,

I will take a look at all the links. TBH I didn't realise what an emotional rollercoaster IVF can be!!!! Am looking forward to 9th Aug when we are back at the Docs to explain all my blood tests etc. Afraid my doc went on holiday when I got my Negative test back, so I don't really know alot. I live in the Middle East so this website is a godsend.

Cross fingers that my Frozen eggs survive. Heres to alot of positive thinking.

All the best 

Mrs T


----------

